

How an Under-Appreciated iOS 7 Feature Will Change the World - hodgesmr
http://www.cultofmac.com/271225/appreciated-ios-7-feature-will-change-world/

======
bikamonki
Apple did not pioneer this at all:
[http://www.servalproject.org](http://www.servalproject.org)

------
lstamour
Hmm. I wonder if this is how your iWatch will connect to the iNternet through
any nearby iDevices? ;-)

------
puppetmaster3
I wonder why Andorid won't take a piece of this.

